# 4 stroke Honda



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I picked up a 2004 Honda 4 stroke 20 hp for my classic.  Before I use I wanted to replace the oils.
> For the lower unit is Quicksilver Gearlube ok or is the viscosity different from manufacture's recommendation.
> Also I was planning on changing the engine oil with quicksilver 5w-30 platinum.
> Any suggestions?
> ...


it's fine just change the oil from quicksilver....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I picked up a 2004 Honda 4 stroke 20 hp for my classic.  Before I use I wanted to replace the oils.
> For the lower unit is Quicksilver Gearlube ok or is the viscosity different from manufacture's recommendation.
> Also I was planning on changing the engine oil with quicksilver 5w-30 platinum.
> Any suggestions?
> ...


I've always heard and done "fill from the bottom". Get a pair of cheap rubber gloves, invest in a lube pump (~$9) and pump it in. Less mess, less waste, keep the pump for future oil changes. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.nitroowners.com/projects/lowerunit/lowerunitproject.htm


----------

